# هل للهندسة الصناعية مستقبل ؟ وهل لها وظائف اصلا؟



## super genius (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



احب اسال عن مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية في المملكة
هل مجالها محدود كما تقول الاغلبية من الناس؟
من الافضل من ناحية الرواتب الصناعية او الكهرباء؟
من الدراسة فيها افضل ؟
يا شباب ابغا اي معلومة تفيني اضافية واللي يعرف جامعة استرالية فيها هذا التخصص ياريت يقوللي بيدعيله 
مشكور​


----------



## ابو عبدالله99 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم:
اخي العزيز سؤالك واسع جدا والاجابه عليه تختلف من شخص لاخر ومن بلد لاخرى ومن جامعة الى جامعة اخرى
اجمالا الهندسة الصناعية تخصص جميل جدا ومجال العمل به واسع جدا فهو يشمل العديد من المجالات وخصوصا في المصانع لكن في دولنا العربية يتم الاستغناء عنه واستبداله بالتخصصات الاخرى مما يجعل مجال العمل ضيق الى حد كبير ولكن لن استطيع تاكيد هذا الكلام كونه لا توجد لدي ارقام او احصائيات عن سوق العمل في المملكة
ورغم ان كثيرا من المهندسين الصناعيين يتقاضون رواتب افضل من المهندسين الاخريين وخصوصا في الوظائف العليا كمدير انتاج او مدير مصنع الا ان الوصول الى مثل هذه الوظائف ليس بالامر السهل 
اما تخصص كالهندسة الكهربائية فهوا معروف اكثر ومنتشر بشكل كبير وسوق العمل في هذا التخصص واضح 
لذلك اذا اردت التميز فاختر الهندسة الصناعية واذا اردت الاستقرار ووضوح الرؤية واستقراء المستقبل اكثر فاختر الهندسة الكهربائية وتوكل على الرزاق العليم
والله اعلم.


----------

